# Kmail s/mime

## palmer

I was wondering if anyone has gotten kmail to work with smime

I have searched the forums, and tried all of them, but none seemed to work

It still says that I do not have support compiled into gpg for mime

Thanks

-palmer

----------

## ToeiRei

as far as I know you need some dev-version ov gpg / gpgme yet to get this working which are not really stable

Rei

----------

## nigelb

Like earlier posters, I have spent hours installing, uninstalling and reinstalling virtually every known version of gpgme, kmail, libassuan crytoplug etc in a failed attempt to get smime support in kmail. All of the posts that I can find (and other references) are now several months old ... it looks like everyone has given up!

gpgsm is installed and smime works fine in Thunderbird/Mozilla

In vain I have updated KDE to 3.4.2 (all kde stuff is ACCEPT_KEYWORDS ~x86

Kmail still insists that gpgme was compiled without smime support and the certificate manager (kleopatra) refuses to start complaining that Crypto Plugin could not be initialised.

Has anyone got this going? Can anyone offer ideas on how to get smime support in Kmail working?

----------

## martindv

Could you solve the problem.

Im suffeing the same issue.

----------

## Sleipnir

I solved the problem (at least with kmail).

* update to gnupg-1.9.19 (unmask it)

* re-emerge gpgme-1.0.2 (actual stable version)

The compilation will explodes with a segfault, but this

segfault is somewhere in a test phase. So we have to

install manually:

* change dir to /var/tmp/portage/gpgme-1.0.2/work/gpgme-1.0.2

* type make install

* rescan for security plugins in kmail

* et voila s/mime!  :Smile: 

Happy hacking!

----------

## faust

Thanks, it works with gpgme-1.0.3 also!  :Laughing: 

----------

## step

thanx 

btw, gpgme-1.0.2 compiles and works fine too. 

 :Smile: 

----------

## mlivingstone

Hi Guys,

I would like to try gpgme 1.1.0 and gnupg 1.9.20 but despite forum surfing and howto reading, I cannot figure the right way to get past the M+ etc stuff.  :Sad: 

Also, tell me, how does one search for M~ on the forums? The damn software keeps deleting it from the search string. Searching for "unmask M~" and "unmask" is somewhat different in terms of results desired!

Help!

TIA

MarkL

----------

## mlivingstone

Hi Guys,

Surely someone must know the secret?  :Smile: 

TIA

MarkL

----------

## Master One

Very strange, emerged gnupg-1.9.20 (got slotted), reemerged gpgme-1.0.2, rescanned for security plugins in kmail, but nothing changed, still no s/mime.

So what's missing here?

And why should s/mime require a hardmask developer-version of gnupg (with extra warning, that such a 1.9.xx version should not be used in any production environment)?

----------

## pactoo

Much more interesting, why does one require gnupg for s/mime, which AFAIK is X509 based, instead of openssl? I was under the impression, that the pgp system is a competitor to the X509 based certificate system?

----------

## mlivingstone

 *pactoo wrote:*   

> Much more interesting, why does one require gnupg for s/mime, which AFAIK is X509 based, instead of openssl? I was under the impression, that the pgp system is a competitor to the X509 based certificate system?

 

If ypou go to gnupg.org you will find they are expanding their libraries to do both.

MarkL

----------

## mlivingstone

 *mlivingstone wrote:*   

> I would like to try gpgme 1.1.0 and gnupg 1.9.20 but despite forum surfing and howto reading, I cannot figure the right way to get past the M+ etc stuff. 
> 
> Also, tell me, how does one search for M~ on the forums? The forum software keeps deleting it from the search string. Searching for "unmask M~" and "unmask" is somewhat different in terms of results desired!
> 
> 

 

Can't anyone tell me?

TIA

MarkL

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

 *mlivingstone wrote:*   

>  *mlivingstone wrote:*   I would like to try gpgme 1.1.0 and gnupg 1.9.20 but despite forum surfing and howto reading, I cannot figure the right way to get past the M+ etc stuff. 
> 
> Also, tell me, how does one search for M~ on the forums? The forum software keeps deleting it from the search string. Searching for "unmask M~" and "unmask" is somewhat different in terms of results desired!
> 
>  
> ...

 

Putting =app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.20-r1 in your /etc/portage/package.unmask should be sufficient.

You have been warned, that this can destroy keys, encrypted messages etc. The code ist still marked as alpha.

----------

## genstef

You need to put into /etc/protage/package.unmask at least:

>=app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.0

>=app-crypt/gpgme-1.1.2

those two also need to be emreged with the "smime" USE-Flag set.

Maybe also some other packages like libassuan are needed, I have not really looked into that yet.

I really would like to get this working for users so that I can unmask 1.9.20

You can talk to me on IRC, #gentoo-desktop is maybe best suited here.

----------

## mlivingstone

Hi Genstef,

 *genstef wrote:*   

> You need to put into /etc/protage/package.unmask at least:
> 
> >=app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.0
> 
> >=app-crypt/gpgme-1.1.2
> ...

 

OK. I'll volunteer be the guineapig and see what I can do and take notes while I do it. It may take a day or two but I'll IRC you if needed.

MarkL

----------

## mlivingstone

Hi Genstef,

Finally got it done. Remind me not to rebuild the entire KDE on a 600MHz machine  :Sad: 

In the end, I needed the following ~x86:

>=app-crypt/dirmngr-0.9.3 ~x86

>=dev-libs/libksba-0.9.13 ~x86

>=dev-libs/libassuan-0.6.9 ~x86

>=app-crypt/gpgme-1.1.2 ~x86

>=app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.0 ~x86

I added smime to make.conf

emerged the above and kmail 3.5.2 and when I tried the smime scan, kmail was happy with the results.

I now need to generate a certificate and try it out.

Cheers,

MarkL

----------

